# Another Oxcalic acid question



## rickyd (Jun 14, 2018)

Has anyone had trouble with OA doing its job through left on penetrating fluid? Thank Tick


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 14, 2018)

I  have had that type of issue with soaking parts in molasses and water that still have oil, grease , stuck on tar , leaked battery acid and other stuff that is oil based . Oil and water don't mix and so these water based methods of cleaning won't penetrate areas where there is thick or heavy oil based substances very well , they need to be cleaned before soaking.


----------

